# Help Me Figure Out a Medication Backup Plan



## fureverywhere (Nov 21, 2016)

At this moment we have Medicaid. With my income and hubby's we could get kicked off again at any second. His Parkinson's meds aren't terribly priced and I might be able to find them even less expensive. I take a fairly high dose of Venlaflexine and Seroquel for sleep. The last time we got bounced I had to do without Seroquel for several months. I did not sleep for several months.

Our doctor could prescribe maybe six months worth of all. But then I need another source. Costco? Canada? I have no idea. For those who don't know our story. My son turned 21 in January. Even though our combined meds are over $1000 a month I was unemployed and my husband made forty dollars over poverty for two people. Sucks to be us. Any advice is quite welcome. He needs his meds to slow his condition, I need mine to keep the whole circus going.


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 21, 2016)

Fur, check the Canada Drug Centre com. Sorry this old iPad won't let me give you a link.


----------



## jujube (Nov 21, 2016)

Sometimes you can appeal directly to the drug manufacturer for help.  Many have programs for that.


----------



## fureverywhere (Nov 21, 2016)

I've heard of that too. Time for some serious researching.


----------



## Don M. (Nov 21, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> I've heard of that too. Time for some serious researching.



I'm not a fan of Any prescription drugs, if there is any kind of alternative.  If one listens to the side effects on their TV ads, it's almost as if the drug will cause more problems than the illness.  With regard to having problems sleeping, I found a simple solution quite some time ago.  I take a swallow of flavored Vodka about an hour before bedtime, and it really relaxes me.  Most nights I get a full 7 or 8 hours of sleep, and wake up feeling really refreshed.  This "medicine" costs me about $7 a month and has virtually No side effects.  A nip of "spirits" or a small glass of wine would probably be a far better alternative for a good nights sleep than popping a pill.

About the only "caution" might be what kind of effect a small amount of alcohol might have on interacting with any drugs....but if it allows you to "Wean" yourself off the drugs, it would be a much better choice in the long run....IMO.


----------



## Carla (Nov 21, 2016)

Would www.goodrx.com be of any use to you? I hear it advertised, don't know if it would be helpful.


----------



## WheatenLover (Nov 21, 2016)

For Venlafaxine:  
http://www.pfizerrxpathways.com/

For Seroquel:
https://www.astrazeneca-us.com/medicines/Affordability.html

Parkinson's Disease Foundation drug assistance: 
http://www.pdf.org/en/summer03_Savings

"Your doctor can help you apply for these programs, with conventional forms or at             www.rxhope.com, an industry-funded site that lets your doctor fill out applications online for instant approval.                                       Other websites you might want to check: www.needymeds.com, www.aarppharmacy.com and www.destinationrx.com.


                           There are also services available that can handle the legwork for  you. For $5 (per medication that is researched), the Medicine Program,  (573) 996-7300, www.themedicineprogram.com, will investigate drug-company programs and send you a completed application form to be signed by a doctor.  At www.medicaldiscounts.com, (800) 771-3325, you can get the same service for $7."

Partnership for Prescription Assistance: https://www.pparx.org/

Rx Assist: http://www.rxassist.org/

http://www.webmd.com/healthy-aging/patient-assistance-programs-for-prescription-drugs


----------



## nvtribefan (Nov 22, 2016)

Depends on your dosage of course, but quetiapine is about $10/mo and venlafaxine about $15. Do your research: Try goodrx.com.  If the  quetiapine is just for sleep, there are plenty of other cheap prescription alternatives.  A common venlafaxine side effect is insomnia.  Maybe talk to your doc about other combinations?


----------



## Gemma (Nov 22, 2016)

Carla said:


> Would www.goodrx.com be of any use to you? I hear it advertised, don't know if it would be helpful.



Yes, this is a good site to use to receive about 80% off prescription drugs.  We use it anytime we need to get something filled.  It's easier just registering at this site and having them send you a prescription drug card, that way you wouldn't have to print the coupons all the time.  Same card works for the whole household.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Nov 22, 2016)

Your docs office should have forms from the pharm companies, fill them out.   If not, go online and request them.    Canada is where a lot of my patients went and lots drove to Mexico to get their meds.   From reading, I think you should start out with the pharm companies.


----------



## dpwspringer (Nov 23, 2016)

Carla said:


> Would www.goodrx.com be of any use to you? I hear it advertised, don't know if it would be helpful.



I looked at that site and that's great if it works. I took out a plan D a couple of years ago because how outrageous the price was on a few scripts I had. It felt like highway robbery because I had gotten one of them a few years before without script insurance and it wasn't a fraction of what I had to pay that time. Basically somewhere along the way they had jacked up the price by about a factor of 5 for uninsured folks. With that goodrx app (and if it actually works) I probably wouldn't have bothered with plan D.


----------



## Don M. (Nov 23, 2016)

I got one of these GoodRX cards 2 or 3 years ago, and the few times we've had to get a prescription our Humana Advantage plan offers the better price.  I suppose a person who has a high deductible plan, or doesn't have Part D, would save a fair amount with GoodRX, but for us the Humana plan offers the best price.


----------



## dpwspringer (Nov 24, 2016)

Don M. said:


> I got one of these GoodRX cards 2 or 3 years ago, and the few times we've had to get a prescription our Humana Advantage plan offers the better price.  I suppose a person who has a high deductible plan, or doesn't have Part D, would save a fair amount with GoodRX, but for us the Humana plan offers the best price.


I didn't notice that a card was required when I looked at their site. I had the impression you could either print out a coupon and take it with you to the pharmacy or use their app on your smart phone and just show the screen on that app. From that I didn't see any cost or membership card associated with using it... did I miss that part?


----------



## debbie in seattle (Nov 24, 2016)

I have a Good RX card.    Was given an rx from my dermatologist that no insurance will cover so she gave me the card.   First thing I did was call all the pharmacies around including Express Scripts, same price everywhere.   Went to my usual pharmacy and save either $30 or $35.    Better than nothing.


----------



## Don M. (Nov 24, 2016)

dpwspringer said:


> I didn't notice that a card was required when I looked at their site. I had the impression you could either print out a coupon and take it with you to the pharmacy or use their app on your smart phone and just show the screen on that app. From that I didn't see any cost or membership card associated with using it... did I miss that part?



I haven't checked lately, but when I visited GoodRX.com, I could sign up for a card...which I did...and/or get a coupon for whatever drug was involved.  The way I understand it, if you have a goodRX card, you just present it to the pharmacist, and get a discount....or you can get a coupon from the GoodRX web site.  Either way, you will probably get the prescription for less than just walking in with little or no insurance.


----------



## Gemma (Nov 24, 2016)

dpwspringer said:


> I didn't notice that a card was required when I looked at their site. I had the impression you could either print out a coupon and take it with you to the pharmacy or use their app on your smart phone and just show the screen on that app. From that I didn't see any cost or membership card associated with using it... did I miss that part?



Where you can fill the information out and submit it for them to send you a card by mail:

https://www.goodrx.com/discount-card

If you have the card, there is no need to print coupons.  Either way will work.  When presenting the card to the pharmacy, the information on it is stored in their computer for future use, unless you tell them otherwise.  

I use GoodRx every month.  It works well for me and have had no problems at all.  It's free!  No costs involved.


----------

